# JD 2640 question



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok guys I bought a JD 2640 a month or two ago and I'm just now getting to do hay work with it. Everything on the tractor works fine except for the rear hydraulic hookups. It has a front end loader and it works perfect however when I try to raise the disc mower up via the rear hydraulic remote it is very slow coming up. I called a guy yesterday and he suggested that I try turning the steering wheel or raising the FEL while I try to raise the mower. I did this and when I raised the FEL while raising the disc mower the mower would not raise. If I quite raising the FEL it would contiune to come up in the slow fashion. Any thoughts on what this could be? One guy told me it could be a O-ring that you replace by removing the seat and taking off 10-12 bolts however I'm not sure what that would be. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

Does the 3 pt settle over night? If it does there are o-rings on the valving for the 3pt that get dried out and fall apart. I have fixed 2 2640s, a 2840, and a 2940 all with the same problems and symptoms. what happens is the oil going to the 3 pt valve is all getting dumped back to the resevour and the hyd pump cant keep up. The valve is located in the rock shaft housing under the seat. If it is run too long this way (or has been already) it can take out the hyd. pump because it is woking any time the tractor is running. Those o-rings are most likely your problem. Altho those tractors are known for cracking the line that goes to the transmission oil pump. That pump charges the main hyd. pump and if its leaking will also cause the same symptoms.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion JTPfarm. The rock shaft O-rings are what the other guys thought it might be. I'm fixing to order a owners manual and hopefully it will provide some insight. How difficult is it to change the O-rings????

--Kyle


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Different JD, but our 401 loader and 400 backhoe will act up as well if the o-rings go out in the steering motor. So it very well could be bad o-rings in the 3 point on a tractor.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't buy a owners manual, use that money and buy an I&T manual it will tell you exactly what to do as far as trouble shoot and remove and reinstall. I used to own A 2640 and the I&T manual had lots of hydraulic stains on it.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

Changing the o rings isnt too bad. Just remove the seat and take the rock shaft cover off. I would suggest buying a JD service manual off ebay rather than an IT. The IT ones leave alot out.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I will keep you updated on what we find.

--Kyle


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

The 3 pt does not settle over night. Since it does not would this make you think it's something other than the O-rings?????????

--Kyle


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but my 2020 does something similar. I have a 48 FEL on it and when the loader is connected to the valve under the tractor it won't put out enough pressure through the rear remotes to raise my haybine. When you hit the raise lever on the FEL and hit the remote lever it will raise. When the FEL is disconnected the rear remotes will raise and lower fine. My 3pt arms will settle over time and they leak a little around where they connect. My 3pt won't always pick up 3pt implements all the way either like my back blade. I think part of it is due to the load control I have it set on, but could it be O-rings, too?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

tnwalkingred said:


> The 3 pt does not settle over night. Since it does not would this make you think it's something other than the O-rings?????????
> 
> --Kyle


Could have a load check valve in the system.

You can't lower anything with the remotes or the three point on our Whites unless the engine is running. Load check could be after the three point control valve.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

Is the loader hooked to the rear remotes or is it on a seperate valve? Does the loader chatter when you raise it at low engine speeds? If there is another remote on the tractor try hooking the mower into that one. Also try hooking the mower into the other side of the remote you are using. (im assuming its a 1 way cylinder in the mower.) Does turning the sttering wheel effect the loader?


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

If the loader is on a seperate valve it is possible that someone used a open center valve on that and JD is a closed center system. If that is the case it would always be running oil through the loader valve and taking flow away from the rest of the system but the loader would still work fine.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

10-4 JTPfarm


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

make sure that the end on mower did not get worn down by dragging it....saw one ball that was worn down....you are turning the remote hookup lever 90 degrees,


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

The loader is hooked to seperate valves. It was a after market loader put on the tractor before I bought it. There is only one set of remotes on the back of my tractor. I tried both of them and they both do the same thing. I stacked hay last night and didn't notice any trouble with the loader. I have not noticed the steering affecting the loader. I will try the loader at a low engine speed tonight and let you know what I find. I'm almost done with hay for the year so I hope to get this thing in the shop soon.

--Kyle


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

If there is a way of unhooking the loader hydraulics try that and see if your mower lifts. If it does then that is the wrong valve on that loader for the tractor. If not you have to have oil bypassing inside the transmission somewhere. Does that tractor have a flow controll on it for the rear remote?


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes I believe it does have a flow control for the rear remote. There is a knob you can turn at the bottom of where the rear remote lines go into. I have tried moving it in all different postions however it doesn't seem to make a difference. All the hoses for the FEL run back to the right hand side of the tractor where my two control handles are. Would unhooking all the hoses there help me solve this problem. I had a Haybuster 107 no till drill hooked to this tractor this weekend and it seemed pretty responsive hooked into the rear remotes however that cylinder does not raise or lower nearly as long of a spam as the disc mower does. I think I will hook up the round baler to it and see how well it raises/lowers the gate. It could be a problem with the disc mower however the 5210 raised it up really quickly last time we had it hooked to the mower.

--Kyle


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

The FEL works fine even at a slow engine idle. Thoughts????

--Kyle


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

If it doesnt work on the baler, try unhooking the loader and see what happens. Flow controll valve could be bad too.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I looked online for a manual and the only thing I could find was a I & T John Deere Shop Manual. It is detailed on how to tear things apart and test however it does not tell me anything about checking/changing fluids, filters, etc. Is there a better maual for those things? If so can you guys get me a link to one. After reading this maunal on how to test the transmission/hydraulic system I have realized I don't own the right tools! LOL. Is a hydraulic pressure/flow tester very expensive??? Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

depends on serial number

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-DEERE-2440-AND-2640-TRACTOR-TECH-MANUAL-/150572817903


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

[sup]Ok guys I talked to a guy yesterday about my hydraulic issue and after having me tell him how the hoses are connected from the loader to the rear hydraulic remote he believes they used a open center valve on the loader. They ran the feed and return hoses from the loader directly to the connections that feed the rear hydraulic remotes and put a T-connection in. He said this would cause the loader to be drawing most fo the fluid all the time from the rear remote. He also stated I should be able to hold the open on the loader while trying to use the rear hydraulics and that it should cause them to speed up. Is there a way I can test to see if the vavle on the FEL is open center? Thanks for your thoughts on this guys.[/sup]

[sup]--Kyle[/sup]


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

2012 10 16 10 22 27 702




__
tnwalkingred


__
Oct 17, 2012




FEL hose connection on my JD 2640


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

you need a ported filter cover to return oil to...take and remove your return line and do what ever you need to open end it....hold in 5 gal bucket and crank tractor if oil comes out that hose, then you have open center...hooking up your pressure line right before your remote is ok....


----------

